# DJ Dilemma



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright, so I'm about to get a fair amount of cash, say around 600, so I was thinking about picking up a DJ/Urban bike for just cruising and jumping and hitting the skate park and whatnot, but I thought f a few questions I thought you kindly folks might be able to help me with.

Should I buy a full blown DJ bike or just swap out parts on my Jamis Komodo? I figure the Komodo can be a DJ/Urban bike, but I don't know how well it'd handle and I kinda like keeping as a trail bike.

Which of the above options would be cheaper?

Which do you think would be the most enjoyable? I mean I figure I can DJ-tize my Komodo, throw a lowered fork on and some Hookworms, but I just don't think it'd do it that well and turn out to be a half-assed trail/dj b4stard thing, and I'd end up spending more money on it than a brand new bike.


And one last question, 

What bike would you recommend? I've heard the names Eastern Nighttrain and BlckMrkt thrown around, but I really don't know anything about this part of the industry, so I'd really appreciate the help.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

One bike that's really cuaght my eye is the NS Metropolis, but it looks a little pricey?


----------



## "FFT" (Dec 9, 2010)

Komodo will be an OK dj/park bike, but it will not be as much fun as a steel frame with shorter chainstays. Also, it may be difficult to SS a Komodo because of the vertical dropouts, you may need a tensioner and thats just an extra expense and hassle.

I ride an Eastern and have had good experiences with thier customer service and bikes, my friends ride BM's and love them as well. If you have the ching get a dj specific steel bike and keep the jamis for trail riding.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

FFT said:


> Komodo will be an OK dj/park bike, but it will not be as much fun as a steel frame with shorter chainstays. Also, it may be difficult to SS a Komodo because of the vertical dropouts, you may need a tensioner and thats just an extra expense and hassle.
> 
> I ride an Eastern and have had good experiences with thier customer service and bikes, my friends ride BM's and love them as well. If you have the ching get a dj specific steel bike and keep the jamis for trail riding.


That's what I was thinking, any bikes you would recommend?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

Lunchbox362 said:


> That's what I was thinking, any bikes you would recommend?


you can get a solid used bike for around your price range. look around in the mtbr classifieds and also on pinkbike.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

gbosbiker said:


> you can get a solid used bike for around your price range. look around in the mtbr classifieds and also on pinkbike.


What frames would you recommend?


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I found a Giant STP, would that make for a good dirt jumper?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

Lunchbox362 said:


> I found a Giant STP, would that make for a good dirt jumper?


its a good frame. ide ride one. if the parts are up to par and it looks in good condition, go for it.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Alright, should be paying for it shortly, but if it doesn't work out.....I'll be back in this thread haha


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Lunchbox362 said:


> Alright, should be paying for it shortly, but if it doesn't work out.....I'll be back in this thread haha


There are the good Giant STP's . But there's also a low end one called the STP3 or something. Don't get that one !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Jamis Kromo from Jenson USA. I got it shipped in 2 days, during the busiest shipping week of the year, to my door, for $506 total. Do it.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

hardtailkid said:


> Jamis Kromo from Jenson USA. I got it shipped in 2 days, during the busiest shipping week of the year, to my door, for $506 total. Do it.


That bike in general does look pretty solid for the money. I haven't heard much though about the performance of that fork: _SR Duro Dirt Jump, coil spring/hydraulic damping, magnesium sliders, 100mm travel _ More expensive completes would have a Rock Shox Argyle or Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 or 2.

Geometry wise, it looks pretty good. Nice short back end. Bottom bracket is at a normal/medium placement. However, in the picture it does look strangely short in the front end. The web site lists top tube lengths, although in Effective rather than Actual lengths. *M: Top Tube 21.93" and L: Top Tube 23.38" * 
. It makes me wonder whether there is full tire clearance with the front pedal during a 180 x-up or barspin.










_Jamis Kromo '09:

The Kromo is a big favorite for Jordie Lunn and George Ryan--high-flying members of Team Jamis. They like the 4130 Chromoly Dirt Jump frame and the integrated M5 seat post located below the top tube (for a lower saddle and better standover clearance). It also has a derailleur hanger just in case you decide to add some more gears to it--but that's your call because you're the Captain. You're cleared for take-off. Enjoy the flight, and thank you for flying the Kromo.

Frame:

4130 Chromo Dirt Jump Frame, integrated M5 seat post clamp positioned below top tube/seat tube joint, horizontal dropouts

Aheadset headset, external cups, 20mm shim stack, 1 1/8" 
Fork:

SR Duro Dirt Jump, coil spring/hydraulic damping, magnesium sliders, 100mm travel 
Components:

4130 Chromoly crank, 28t chainring, 175mm

Relic 9:1 cog spacer with 14T cog

4130 Chromo spindle BB for 3-pc crankset

Crank Bros 5050 platforms 
Hayes Stroker Ryde hydraulic disc brakes, V6 front & V5.5 rear rotors

Syncros FR38 6061 bar, 31.8mm O° x 9/4° sweep x 38mm rise x 710mm 
Syncros FR50 stem, 3D forged 6061, 31.8mm bar bore x 15° rise x 50mm 
Alienation Billy Club Pivotal seatpost, 25.4 x 242mm

Alienation Recliner saddle, SL cover, corduroy strip, ABR corners

Derailleur hanger 
Wheels:

Alienation Black Sheep rims, 6mm pins, 32H, Formula alloy disc hubs, sealed bearing rear, WTB 14g stainless steel spokes

Kenda K-Rad, 26 x 2.3"

Published Weight: 32.20 lbs _


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lunchbox362 said:


> I found a Giant STP, would that make for a good dirt jumper?


This is an excellent dirt jumper!! I have one, and it is the bike I learned to properly jump on! Had mine for about a year, and it is hands down my most favorite bike I own (out of 4). It gets ridden the most, and feels amazing in the air and on the dirt! Bang for buck, possibly the best deal out there!


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

The fork is fine. I have the Kromo. I mean, I will eventually upgrade it, but you can ride with it for a while. It isn't _that_ bad of a fork.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

So the deal with the STP fell through, and I caught mono, so now I'm back to square one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/list/?q=&category=3&pmin=&pmax=650&region=3

just search there. theres some good bikes. u can bring it down to just about where u live, or close to it. by price too.

i think theres a few other threads in this section about what dj bike to get. look there for some good info.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I've been scrolling through pinkbike for weeks,I've just been having a hard time finding a complete bike in the price range I'm looking at with the geo I'm looking for.

I'd want a complete, hopefully under $800 at the absolute max, with shortas possible chainstays, and a loooooow top tube, I don't really like the looks of bikes like the Kromo as opposed to say theTransition TOP, with the top tube that's pretty much straight with the connecting chainstay, if that makes sense?


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Lunchbox362 said:


> I've been scrolling through pinkbike for weeks,I've just been having a hard time finding a complete bike in the price range I'm looking at with the geo I'm looking for.
> 
> I'd want a complete, hopefully under $800 at the absolute max, with shortas possible chainstays, and a loooooow top tube, I don't really like the looks of bikes like the Kromo as opposed to say theTransition TOP, with the top tube that's pretty much straight with the connecting chainstay, if that makes sense?


Plenty that fit your criteria...

Black market 357 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/766725/
Black market mob http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/776867/
Black market 357 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/774420/
Black market 357 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/688045/
Black market 357 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/757002/
Black market 357 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/772352/
Black market 357 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/769833/
Black market 357 http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/727381/


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks a ton dude. I guess I just suck at searching or something haha


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Banshee Amp. Sexiest DJ frame I've ever seen.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

Waaaaaaaaay over my price range


----------



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

Dude for my own opinion is the Giant STP 1, i own one 2008 year. Amazing geometry.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

It looks really good, but I dunno, I really love the look of a really slack top tube.

I was wondering if maybe I should just buy a frame, and then build up from there? Do you figure it'd be cheaper?


----------



## Shadow_Intel (Apr 8, 2010)

Never done a custom build before. Just buy the bike and change the parts to the liking and sell off the original STP 1 parts.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I was lookin more at the 357 or the Kromo than the STP honestly


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Lunchbox362 said:


> It looks really good, but I dunno, I really love the look of a really slack top tube.
> 
> I was wondering if maybe I should just buy a frame, and then build up from there? Do you figure it'd be cheaper?


Hey lunchbox, a custom build will certaInly cost more but the bike will be outfitted with much better components (and components of your choice).


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

This is my bike, it can be in your price range!

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/782328/

Big thing I would be concerned about with a $800 bike that is brand new is a lot of the parts are pretty weak. Some of the OE 3 peice cranks you see on those kind of bikes are useable but pretty shady.

Building up a bike from the frame up is expensive, let someone else sink the intial investment ($2,000- $2,500) into building up a bike good/strong enough to last a long time than buy from them used for $750-$1000.


----------

